# Dying plants, I need some help guys.



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm having some issues.

Specs: 

10 Gallon tank.
Lighting is 2 24 Watt 6700 K bulbs.
Substrate is Flourite by Seachem.
CO2 is obtained by Seachem's Excel.
Dose Macro and Micro nutirents, Flourish, Potassium, Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Trace elements.














































I know there are a lot of you out there with much more experience with planted aquariums. I was thinking possibly a iron deficiency or a nitrogen deficiency. 

Please help.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know whats wrong with them, BUT i was told if you cut the dead parts off, they come back. Also the pictures make it look like your rocks are big. How big are they? Could be a problem also. And another think, whats the fish in the last picture, hes cute


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'll see what is left after the week and then I'll do some serrious trimming. As for the size of the gravel, it is made for plant growth..that's all I know haha. And the fish is a white cloud! lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Schwartzy61 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll see what is left after the week and then I'll do some serrious trimming. As for the size of the gravel, it is made for plant growth..that's all I know haha. And the fish is a white cloud! lol


Gotcha. I love white clouds and I want some, I just don't know if they are compatible with what I'm getting lol


----------

